# What cars take 9004 bulbs?



## 1stVR6 (Mar 27, 2002)

anyone know? thanks...


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: What cars take 9004 bulbs? (1stVR6)*

lots and lots of cars. Most Mk 2's and Mk 3's, many Scirocco II's and Cabriolets, Corrados, Quantums and B3 Passats, just to name a few VW's. If it's a VW made between about 1985 and 1999, and it has single headlights on each side (and some with dual), chances are it uses 9004 bulbs.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: What cars take 9004 bulbs? (A2B4guy)*

Cars with cruddy head lights







.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: What cars take 9004 bulbs? (1stVR6)*

My infiniti has those god awful 9004's.







About as effective as a bag of poop on fire in an old mayo jar as headlights


----------



## A2B4guy (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: What cars take 9004 bulbs? (G20t)*

somehow I can actually visualize that. quite a picture!


----------



## RatRedux (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: What cars take 9004 bulbs? (1stVR6)*

Pretty much any car sold in the US with two bulb "aero headlamps" sold between 1984 and 1991. Beginning in 1992 the "DOT" approved H4 bulb (9003/HB2) began to appear, as well as the axial filament 9007 bulb. Most manufacturers swapped the 9004 bulb for other bulbs. I think one of the last holdouts was the Chevrolet Venture/Pontiac Montana, which recently ended production. The Uplander now uses 55 watt H11 bulbs.
Some noteables:
Some 4 bulb GM headlamps used 9004 bulbs in both the high and low beam position, as on the 1986-1991 Cadillac El Dorado/Seville, 1987-1990 GM C bodies (except Cadillac)
The Dodge Ram (1994-2002) used 9004 bulbs. However the Dodge Ram Sport had a clear lens headlamp system that used 9007 bulbs in the low beam position and 9004 bulbs in the high beam position.


----------

